# Pigs going to the bathroom in their shelter/bedding??



## smitty473 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hello! I'm new to raising pigs and I'm having trouble with my pigs going to the bathroom in their shelter/bedding.  Are there any typical causes for this? From what I've read this isn't typical.  Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 5, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to BYH. That doesn't sound "normal" to me... I always understood that pigs are actually quite "clean" animals and tend to relieve themselves in one spot far from where they normally hang out. Is it possible that you've placed their shelter on top of an area that was previously used by pigs as their bathroom area? Anyway, I'll tag a few folks who might be able to help: @misfitmorgan @NH homesteader @Mini Horses @purplequeenvt and there are quite a number of others as well. Hope you'll stick around and share some pics of your animals with us. We're a bunch of shameless pic addicts. There's quite a bit of info an d knowledge in the pig section. Browse around and make yourself at home!


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 5, 2016)

Shelter size may be a factor also, too big and they will use it.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 5, 2016)

Welcome! Yes size is a factor.  If they have a lot of space they will sometimes do that.  How old are your pigs? Where did you get them from? If you bought pigs from a commercial environment and they had no choice but to go in their shelter they may have made a habit of it?


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 5, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Greetings and welcome to BYH. That doesn't sound "normal" to me... I always understood that pigs are actually quite "clean" animals and tend to relieve themselves in one spot far from where they normally hang out. Is it possible that you've placed their shelter on top of an area that was previously used by pigs as their bathroom area? Anyway, I'll tag a few folks who might be able to help: @misfitmorgan @NH homesteader @Mini Horses @purplequeenvt and there are quite a number of others as well. Hope you'll stick around and share some pics of your animals with us. We're a bunch of shameless pic addicts. There's quite a bit of info an d knowledge in the pig section. Browse around and make yourself at home!



@Latestarter where have you been????


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 5, 2016)

I've been here...   Just haven't had much need or anything of value to add to existing posts. Still try to earn my greeter's badge and say hi/welcome the newcomers  Sorry I left your name off the bacon lovers list


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 5, 2016)

Well, it's not normal for the average pig.   My new mom is even training her 6 day olds to go outside!     My two sows have their potty area and won't go in their huts....not even under a large 20X24 carport, enclosed on 2 sides, that they decided was their summer home     They wouldn't even root it up, save one very neat corner scoop out where they slept, even tho they rototilled all around it outside!  

I'm with the others on size for training.  My girls were raised in a large pen with  huts -- which they still use & fit into nicely (one farrowed in one of the two) -- which were moved with them to the larger pasture when they had been bred.  No issue, still established a potty corner & use it.     Pigs are very tidy with habits normally.


----------

